# When Did You Buy Your First Farm?



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am 35 and I still have not bought a farm, I think it is unlikely unless I win the lottery that I will. 

I was 11 when I got my first horse, but my parents bought her. I was 33 when I used my own money to buy a horse. I have owned a few since. 

A dream is a nice thing, I still dream but I realize it is not going to happen. Many horse owners do not own their own place.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

We bought our farm a year and a half ago when I was 24. We have 37 acres it came fenced and cross fenced with a barn. We did not have to do any repairs it was move in ready for us and the horses. We got the place for a steal and it was in our price range. Its a buyers market right now but one day the economy will pick up and it will be much more expensive.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

You are very lucky, Rooster. I hope the same sort of deal pops up for me when I'm looking for a place.

I know my parents were in their 40s before we could afford to build a house and barn on the property we owned and move to a "farm". Previously it just had my dad's shop...and I think even then it was given to them cheap from my mom's dad. Then again...my parents also had three kids before that, which I'm sure cut back a lot on their savings.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

We really lucked out, this is the second home we have purchased the first one being in the city we now rent it out since its so hard to sell right now. We just had our first child 2 weeks ago so we were able to save and buy and then have baby which I feel was the right way for us to go.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

I was 29 and it was last year. We have 5 acres and and a 3 stall barn. The house is from the 70s but very updated, lol. My husband had to transfer states because of a job and we decided to go ahead and find a place we could keep our horses at home. It is cheaper in the end since we were paying over $800 a month in board for two horses!


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

RoosterDo said:


> We just had our first child 2 weeks ago so we were able to save and buy and then have baby which I feel was the right way for us to go.


Agree 100%...if ever I decide to have kids, I'm going to make sure I'm completely financially stable before I do.

..and congrats on the new baby, btw.

Thanks for all your replies, everyone.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess I am lucky as I am 18 and own a "farm". It isn't much right now to tell you the truth but it is a work in progress. It will be for the next 5 to 10 years for the land to be cleared and fenced. I don't live on it though, I am still at home. It has fruit trees, berries, cut flowers, and vegetable gardens. mind you I was able to work hard enough to convince the agriculture loan board to let me take out a loan, it took alot work because I am so young to them. And every day from march to October I am working my butt off to make payments.

Maybe your area has loans made for businesses for young people, they have lower interest rates, but offend expect a good business plan with lots of research. Good luck


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am 18 years old and have lived on my parents ranch all my life we have had a lots of horses in my lifetime & before me, at the moment we have 6 horses & 36 head of cattle. we live on bout 180 acars. it is a lot of money, but only if you make it out be a lot of money, we only do the must have repairs and such.


----------



## BelgianDream (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess you could call what we have a very small farm on 3 acres..we have a beautiful barn for our 2 horses, a chicken coup I built a couple of other out buildings. We have a riding area about 1.5 acres and a paddock area. We have some chickens and goats and I am living my dream here. I am 45 and it took many years to convince my family to move to the country, everyone loves it here.


----------



## AspendaleFarm (Feb 25, 2011)

My farrier is 18 or 19 and lives in a small house on 1 acre and keeps three horses! (And other farm animals). It works well for them.

We bought our first farm three and a half years ago. It's actually a 10-acre wooded parcel that came with a house and a pole barn (which we use to store hay and machinery). We had to clear trees and build the barn. The house is big and gorgeous more fancy than we really are, but with the really depressed housing market up here in the rural backwoods of Michigan, we only paid a little over half of what it was worth. So the place cost us $225,000 and we spent maybe $8,000 to build the barn, including paying someone *else* to roof it and put siding on, and grade the cleared land. We did everything else.

You can *definitely* get by on less than that. Where we live, you can buy a *small* house with a couple acres for $40-60,000, I think. We didn't actually buy this place intending to have a farm, or we'd have bought something very different. We got into horses *after* we moved here.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Really depends where you want your farm, I am in the same boat as you, my dream is to have property but unless I can find a job in the middle of nowhere, it's not feasible. It's my dream, though, we'll get there!!


----------



## foxymophandlpapa (Apr 21, 2011)

Its more realistic than you think. We bought our first farm last year at 28 years old. We have 4 acres and built two stalls under a lean-to off the garage. We spent $15,000 and fenced in the entire area.


----------

